# Симптомы остеохондроза ли у меня?  Помогите с диагнозом



## Александр7778889 (23 Ноя 2013)

Всем привет. У меня такая история : на работе ударило очень сильно в плечо правое сверху, я упал плюс при падении , что то внутри как трухонуло . К вечеру на буквально через пару часов стало тяжело дышать , боль в левой стороне груди как будто в сердце. На следующий день пошел в больницу, сделали ЭКГ ничего, УЗИ сердца ничего , сдал на щитовитку ничего, сделал ренген легких также ничего, Сказали алергия на на растения так как на улице стоял Сентябрь точнее первые числа , прописали цитрин и Авомис . Эфект ноль , дышать трудно, кашль сковоность грудной клетки . Появились с лева начиная от подмышки огромные пятна синяки на ребрах, но так как алергия , терпим..... Прошло 2 мясяца , чуть стало легче и я стал замечать , что немогу лежать на левом боку, как только лягу боль ужасная , сразу перехватывает дыхание и так немогу набрать грудью воздуха , а тут сводит всю грудную клетку и так и зодня в день, нервы просто невыдерживаль . Посоветывали проверить ребра , пришол к травмотологу он посмотрел и сказал , что
* Симптомы остеохондроза налицо!!!*
Прописал миновазин, за 3 дня стало легче намного, прописал индовазиновую мазь, не подошла сразу появился отек , травматолог начал простукивать и надавлтвать и з,4 ребро при надавливании боль такая что не передать, так как времени пршло 2 мясца снимка у меня нет ребер врач сказал что скорей всго там все сраслось, нужно обратится к невропотологу . 
Я никуда не пошел , просто лежу состояние то лучше то хуже , непонятные приступы как жара лева, начал по ребрам сам прошупывать оказываеся есть спереди такое место на ребрах ближе к плечу примерно 3 4 ребро нажимаю ни сильно и тутже кашляю, под лапаткой слева ноет . 
Надавливаю спереди слева на ребра и тут же, как рефлекс срабатывает - кашляю, не давлю - кашля как токового нет.
Что это может быть? Сплю на спине вроде как все нормально.Внутри состояние такое как будто долго и сильно кашлял. 
Подскажите как понять в чем проблема с сердцем, с нервами или это остеохондроз с ребрами?


----------



## Фотиния (23 Ноя 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Я никуда непошел , просто лежу соостояние то лучше то хуже ,


Почему же Вы никуда не пошли? Постоянные боли и дискомфорт в грудной клетке - это не шутки. Посмотрим, что скажут доктора форума. Но, по-моему, Вам нужно тщательно обследоваться.


----------



## Александр7778889 (26 Ноя 2013)

Только что сидел за компом  и забылся , левой частью груди примерно на уровни 2 ребра уперся в стол и листал сайты , внезапна резкий жар в груди сковонность , испуг я моментально отскочил от стола сердце как дрожь , впринципе и быстро успокоился , что это ?


----------



## La murr (26 Ноя 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> что это ?


К врачу сходить, видимо, не судьба, Александр? Будете с нами в загадки играть...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Ноя 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Что это может быть?


Много чего может быть, например перелом ребер. Рентген обязателен.


----------



## Александр7778889 (29 Ноя 2013)

Сегодня был у врача назначил Алмирал уколы, Тизалуд, Апонил? но так я и не понял отчего и для чего. Кто знает что препараты и как работают отчего лечат?


----------



## Василий Чайка (18 Дек 2013)

1. Сходите сегодня сделайте рентнен чтобы исключить или подтвердить перелом/трещену. Каждый день сидения дома, обойдется в разы дороже.
2. Алмирал (диклофенак) и Апонил (нимесулид) - оба нестероидные противовоспалительные средства, для снятия воспалинеия и боли (но по рекомендациям нельзя использовать 2 НПВС одновременно, поскольку побочные эффекты увеличиваются в несколько раз)
Тизалуд - миорелаксант, для "расслабления" мишц.


----------



## Александр7778889 (18 Дек 2013)

Сколько времени заживает перелом, трещина?  Думал отлежусь!!! Но видно не в этом случае!!!!!
Если не затруднит , скажите почему с дыханием такие проблемы? Сплю вроде в норме как просыпаюсь начинается шмыгание, к вечеру часто начинаю зевать и когда зеваю, через раз какбы немогу набрать воздуха до конца. Да и сейчас приходится делать глубокие вдохи.
По ощущениям слевой стороны район лопадки , что давит пульсирует как перекрывает дыхание.

Вы онлайн прием не ведете?


----------



## Василий Чайка (18 Дек 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Сколько времени заживает перелом, трещина?  Думал отлежусь!!! Но видно не в этом случае!!!!!
> Если не затруднит , скажите почему с дыханием такие проблемы? Сплю вроде в норме как просыпаюсь начинается шмыгание, к вечеру часто начинаю зевать и когда зеваю, через раз какбы немогу набрать воздуха до конца. Да и сейчас приходится делать глубокие вдохи.
> По ощущениям слевой стороны район лопадки , что давит пульсирует как перекрывает дыхание.
> 
> Вы онлайн прием не ведете?


C дыханием - потому что, во время акта вдоха ребра поднимаются вверх и при наличии перелома или трещены любое движение будет приводить к болевым ощущениям ( то точно расказать можно только после наличия рентген-снимка).
+ часто бывает в добавок смещение головки ребра, что усиливает эту картину.

Давайте делайте рентген и тогда можно Вас проконсультировать, а так это просто перечисление того что может быть или не быть (просто разговоры)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Дек 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Сколько времени заживает перелом, трещина?  Думал отлежусь!!! Но видно не в этом случае!!!!!


 Огорчу Вас, перелом ребра уже сросся, причина не в переломе ребра.


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Если не затруднит , скажите почему с дыханием такие проблемы?


 Сделайте МРТ органов грудной клетки.


----------



## Александр7778889 (28 Дек 2013)

Ходил к врачу на прием "нервопатологу", пришел посидел на скамеечке , никто нечего не  глядел, послушал мой расказ  2 мин.,  выписал таблетки, и те когда почитал инструкцию, выписал не правильно... первые 1 раз в день он пишет три , вторые 3раза в день принемать  он пишет 1 .  Первые при передазировке дажет нехочу и писать , что там написано  просто жуть!!!!. Вот и все лечеие. Как быть , что делать как понять , почему стало трудно дышать?  У жее начинает с носом непонятное происходить нос сухой не реагирует ни как , запахи далекие еле слышу . От этого всего нервы начинают крутить, нервничаю.  Вопрос Если в больнице никто не смотрит и дажет слушать не хочет получаются в НАШЕМ ГОРОДЕ САМЫЕ УМНЫЕ ВРАЧИ можно просто позвонить по телефону и получить консультацию врача ?
 И еще ЮМОР!!!  Мне советуют фамилию врача, мол очень хороший врач, я иду в регистратуру прошу толончик к этому врачу мне отвечают, что толонов нет и спрашивают почему к этому? Я Отвечаю сказали "ОЧЕНЬ хороший врач " мне вответ может к другому вот толончики есть я отвечаю, что у него был, хочу к хорошому врачу , мне в ответ к  ниму талончики разбирают нужно в 7 утра прийти я думаю вот ЭТОТ ТОЧНО ВЫЛЕЧЕТ... Прихожу в 7 часов дайте к ниму талон, ошарашиные все продолжается , что и вчера !!! Я настаеваю мне дают талон, на половину третьего... ПРихожу неодного человека . Мысли сейчас вылечусь!!!  Захожу ,расказываю , он мне меряет давление и говорит вам терапевту , и закрывает кабинет и уходит. Я правда веселый встречаю знакомого который работает водителе в больнице расказываю он сильно начал смеятся и говорит ну и прикол . "ЭТОТ ХОРОШИЙ ВРАЧ  как врач вообше можно сказать не врачь и не кого не принимае даговаривается в регистрату ре мол нет толонов и все получает там какуету ставку и занятсвоиими деламии и пришол сегодня он ради меня "  Вот и лечись...  Такого я дажет в голове представить не мог..........

ДА когда много ни кто не читает))))


----------



## Александр7778889 (28 Дек 2013)

?
Как понять , что с грудным отделам позвоночника "ЕСТЬ Что Либо или НЕТ"?


----------



## SERENA (28 Дек 2013)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Сделайте МРТ органов грудной клетки.


Александр, а может послушаете доктора?


----------



## Александр7778889 (28 Дек 2013)

Послушал, пошел вот что получилось ... Чуть выше описал!!!!

У пациента есть права? Кто подскажет?


----------



## La murr (29 Дек 2013)

*Александр7778889*, естественно, у пациента *есть* права!
У пациента также есть обязанности и ответственность за ненадлежащее исполнение предписаний лечащего врача.
Читайте здесь, Александр - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Пациент


----------



## Александр7778889 (29 Дек 2013)

Прочитал... как быть в моей ситуации -  три мясяца топчусь, как мне быть с работай?


----------



## La murr (29 Дек 2013)

Если Вы находитесь на больничном листе более трёх месяцев (как было в моём случае), Вас посылают на медико-социальную экспертизу (МСЭ) для установления степени расстройства здоровья. Если имеют место стойкое нарушение или утрата каких-либо функций, стойкий болевой синдром, например, комиссионно устанавливается группа инвалидности.
как давно Вы на больничном? С каким диагнозом выдан б/лист?


----------



## Александр7778889 (29 Дек 2013)

После травмы мне дали выходные, затем отпуск , потом еще не отгулянный отпуск . Все ни как не проходила мне предложили уволится, а как выздоровлю вновь восстановится , я полон уверенности что все будет окей , рассчитался )) Теперь думаю , что и как делать и как быть!!!!


----------



## La murr (30 Дек 2013)

*Александр7778889*, ох, опрометчиво уволились, думаю... 
Попробуйте с доктором поговорить о своей длительной нетрудоспособности и объясните ситуацию с увольнением. Может, можно пройти освидетельствование на МСЭ?


----------



## Александр7778889 (30 Дек 2013)

Сегодня ходил дул в какой то прибор показало 5 на выдохе и на вдохе.


----------



## La murr (30 Дек 2013)

*Александр7778889*, обследуйтесь тщательно (теперь уже, наверное, после праздников). 
Счастливой встречи Нового года Вам!


----------



## Александр7778889 (31 Дек 2013)

Вчера выпил водки , лег спать .Как то поднял правое плече, что там как дернулось и стало легче дышать.


----------



## Simos (1 Янв 2014)

Выполните снимки ключицы и акромиольно-ключичного сочленения,проблемы могут быть там.


----------



## Александр7778889 (5 Янв 2014)

Посоветуйте!  У меня болит с левой стороны спины, примерно район лопатки ближе к позвоночнику.  Бывает начинается непонятное ощущение и мне становится дышать как неполной грудью, с напряжением,  если поднимаю руку, то тянущие ощущения туповатые, лежа на левом боку немеет мизинец и безымянный палец, но не сильно.


----------



## La murr (5 Янв 2014)

*Александр7778889*, что всё таки Вам мешает пройти рекомендованные врачами форума обследования?
Пока мы гадаем на кофейной гуще, простите.


----------



## Александр7778889 (7 Янв 2014)

Я хожу в больницу, меня к терапевту , ей около 80 может больше , она и алерголох и еще ктото хитрая женщина, я Только сейчас понял как работают в нашей больнице врачи . Вот этот врач посылает меня на алергию, сдавать на спенометрию, дуть к ухо горло носу, назначают обезбалевающие, я начал читать что она мне назначает начел ей говорить она мол , что Вы хотите и на этом все заканчевается .У нас в городе нет МРТ есть только ренген кабинеты .


----------



## La murr (7 Янв 2014)

*Александр7778889*, в Вашем случае даже рентген не будет лишним!


----------



## Александр7778889 (7 Янв 2014)

Ренген чего?  у меня есть ренген легких на них видно ребра и легкие позвоночника нет вроде все ок.


----------



## La murr (7 Янв 2014)

Рентгенография, как и любое другое исследование, выполняется в соответствии с поставленной задачей - если смотрят лёгкие, то это одно, если поясничный/грудной отдел - это другое. Цель исследования определяет врач.


----------



## Александр7778889 (7 Янв 2014)

Понятно .

Сейчас лежал на диване но и естественно думал, так вот если я голову поварачеваю в лево . то у меня как бы до лапатки вдоль позвоночника тянующие ощущение , некогда не сталкивались?


----------



## Александр7778889 (17 Янв 2014)

Док у меня такая проб.,   ушиб грудной клетки , может перелом или смешение в сентябре мнесделали ренген легких сказали все ок, но дышать было тяжело ,левая сторона очень сильно болела нельзя было лечь, современем какбы все распогаживалась только район 2-3 ребра побалевал примерно, дыхание также я недоконца ощущуненя неполного вдоха и в месте болевых ощущений , чуство что что то мешает дыханию, вчера лег на спину набрал воздуха и давил на ребра , чуть ниже соска придавил в груди раздался шелчек и как бы стало легче дышать , я так изоснул не шевелясь , проснулся вроде тожет нечего ,  что это вообще может быть что за соостояние ?


----------



## егор 1 (17 Янв 2014)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> вчера лег на спину набрал воздуха и давил на ребра , чуть ниже соска придавил в груди раздался шелчек и как бы стало легче дышать , я так изоснул не шевелясь , проснулся вроде тожет нечего ,  что это вообще может быть что за соостояние ?



У Вас порвалась межреберная спайка, обычное дело.


----------



## Александр7778889 (17 Янв 2014)

Это нормально или нет?


----------



## егор 1 (17 Янв 2014)

Нормально, не переживайте.


----------



## Александр7778889 (12 Фев 2014)

футболист. написал(а):


> Самое интересное что врачи так и не могут сказать по снимку,грыжа или протрузия?! в больнице слышал что 4 в пояснице-грыжа,а больше 2мм в шоп- грыжа. Не знаю или на мрт не понять или еще какие то причины для умалчивания.На форуме я также спрашивал,ответили "какая мне разница"..Разница по сути не большая главное клиника,но все же было любопытно.


Еще проблема в том , что "специ" точнее "специи", если видят на МРТ Грыжу!!!! все кричат - грыжа, она и болит,  а зачастую бывает так - просто нерв травмирован и не обязательно зажат. Вы думаете, почему много врачей, которые склоняются, что без медикаментов лечить нужно.  В моем городе даже читать никто не может МРТ, кому не давал, они его и боком и сверху в низ, ни один не сказал, где именно и в какую сторону.  Только после того, когда показывал описания начинали, что-то рассказывать типа плавание, лекарств побольше, причем лекарства, я так понял, от фонаря, какие знают названия, такие и пишут и, главное, побольше навыписывть обезболивающих (которые ЕСтеСтВеннО помогают) и никакого контроля и ответственности. ВОТ ЭТО Я ПОНИМАЮ РАБОТА!!!!  Может кто-то возразит, но я уверен, почти все больные проходят через это!!! Нужно на форуме содать такую тему, думаю, будет очень популярная



футболист. написал(а):


> Самое интересное что врачи так и не могут сказать по снимку,грыжа или протрузия?! в больнице слышал что 4 в пояснице-грыжа,а больше 2мм в шоп- грыжа. Не знаю или на мрт не понять или еще какие то причины для умалчивания.На форуме я также спрашивал,ответили "какая мне разница"..Разница по сути не большая главное клиника,но все же было любопытно.


Это не интересно , а СТРАШНО , что апаратов МРТ и тд. понаставили, а толку нет. А как люди 50 лет назад жили?


----------



## La murr (12 Фев 2014)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> В моем городе даже читать никто не может МРТ, кому не давал, они его и боком и сверху в низ, ни один не сказал, где именно и в какую сторону.


*Александр7778889*, что помешало Вам разместить снимки в своих многочисленных темах?



Александр7778889 написал(а):


> все кричат - грыжа, она и болит, а зачастую бывает так - просто нерв травмирован и не обязательно зажат.


И что Вы назовёте причиной травмирования нерва?


----------



## Александр7778889 (12 Фев 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Александр7778889*, что помешало Вам разместить снимки в своих многочисленных темах?
> И что Вы назовёте причиной травмирования нерва?


Грыжа , мышца при нагибах , скручиваниях, резких дерганьях, поднятие тяжести .

Я написал, что в городе в котором я живу), а врачи Вашего сайте действительно помогли , большое им спасибо да и сам сайт очень полезен, много материалов и нидает раскиснуть.


----------



## La murr (12 Фев 2014)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Грыжа , мышца при нагибах , скручиваниях, резких дерганьях, поднятие тяжести .
> 
> Я написал, что в городе в котором я живу), а врачи Вашего сайте действительно помогли , большое им спасибо да и сам сайт очень полезен, много материалов и нидает раскиснуть.


Вы противоречите сами себе, Александр.


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> *все кричат - грыжа*, она и болит, а зачастую бывает так - *просто нерв травмирован и не обязательно зажат.*





Александр7778889 написал(а):


> *Грыжа *, мышца при нагибах , скручиваниях, резких дерганьях, поднятие тяжести


Про снимки ушли от ответа. Вы тут всех пытали, как же Вам вылечиться, а ни размещения снимков, подтверждающих диагноз или Ваши предположения, ни каких-то конкретных действий для своего выздоровления не предприняли.


----------



## Александр7778889 (12 Фев 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Вы противоречите сами себе, Александр.
> Про снимки ушли от ответа. Вы тут всех пытали, как же Вам вылечиться, а ни размещения снимков, подтверждающих диагноз или Ваши предположения, ни каких-то конкретных действий для своего выздоровления не предприняли.


Почему , советы рекомендации , личная переписка , много начал понимать но и много до сих пор непонятно. Просто я для себя таким вот образом черпал информацию, кто то более прямоленеен . Я скромен и о себе мало что расказываю на этом форуме мне помогли и поддержали. И у меня такое желание пусть психологически но поддержать других людей .


----------



## La murr (12 Фев 2014)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> И у меня такое желание пусть психологически но поддержать других людей .


Поддержкой считаю действия тех, кто живёт по принципу "Помог себе, помоги другому!".


----------



## Александр7778889 (13 Фев 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Поддержкой считаю действия тех, кто живёт по принципу "Помог себе, помоги другому!".


Эту тему именно эту я ещё не разобрался .


----------



## GoodDay (14 Фев 2014)

Я хоть и не врач, но и так понятно что с таким шутить нельзя. Проверяйтесь в хорошей клинике, а то в наше время любят людям голову задурить. Может у вас сидячий или мало подвижный образ жизни? Это тоже влияет сильно. Больше двигайтесь и лучше питайтесь. Я бы исключил алкоголь из рациона.


----------



## Александр7778889 (15 Фев 2014)

Нужно интернет обьединять с медициной для онлайн лечения и всяких консультаций . Вот Это будующие "ТЕМА так ТЕМА "
Парадокс Я живу в городе 100 000 город промышленый 70 % населения работаю или тяжолые производства или опасные, постаянные травмы .Народных целителей и востановителей вокруги пруд пруди если масаж умееш делать то очередь до мавзолея, причем независимо хорошо или плохо. А врачей нет !!!!! Больница пустая!! А те которые есть им развиваться и рипутация обсалютно не нужны!


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2014)

*Александр7778889*, в каком городе Вы живёте?


----------



## Александр7778889 (16 Фев 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Александр7778889*, в каком городе Вы живёте?


Я и сам последние время стал задавать себе этот вопрос .


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2014)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Я и сам последние время стал задавать себе этот вопрос .


Имела в виду название.


----------



## Александр7778889 (16 Фев 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Имела в виду название.


Я понял


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2014)

*Александр7778889*, для меня секрета нет. Полномочия такие.
Если Вы действительно искали бы пути решения своих проблем, то не шифровались бы, а посетили бы докторов-земляков, консультантов форума, для назначения лечения в случае, если оно Вам необходимо. А пока ничего толкового Вы не сделали в плане решения вопросов, которые задаёте (ИМХО).
Единственное, что мне импонирует - установленный недавно оптимистичный аватар.
Следуйте этому девизу, Александр.


----------



## Александр7778889 (16 Фев 2014)

У меня была проблема с пояснице две грыжи Л5 с1 и еще одна , непомню какая с этого и началось знакомство с Вашим сайтов. В Сентебре на работе получил "Ушиб"  в районе груди , стало тяжело дышать в больницу обратился сделали ренге легких на большую пленку вроде в норме и сказали алергия которой у меня небуло никогда на амброзию.Назначели Авамикс и цетрин толку никокого . Я просто лежал, подмышками с обеих сторон появились синяки зелено жолтые  боли были вчасности с левой стороны и рефлекторный кашель , через месяц опять пошол в больницу  послушали и сказали "Раз кашляю значит бронхит" я опять пил всякую дрянь толку никакого, с работы пришлось уволится , примерно в начале декабря может чуть раньше начал понимать что это все от ребер и т.д. опять пошол но уже к нервопатологу он мне назначил Алмирал и еще что то  особо нерасматривая и меня не слушая я просто разделся он посмотрел и все , стало немного легче , но дыхание всеравно тяжквато, после курса опять пришол к ниму он даже несмотря на меня назначил два обезбаливающих и то неправильно дозы указал я писал непомню назавния. Так же я пару раз ходил к терапевту мне меряли давление. Неделю назад лежа в ваной я правой рукой залез на левое плече до лопатки надавил, и крутонул тазом в левую сторону стало легче но всеравно болит в районе лопатки с лева , завтро пойду к травмотологу .К кому и как еще идти? И что делать ? Такая медицина увы! Я разочаровался,  представить не мог что так лечат. Как то так!


----------



## ssv (7 Июл 2016)

Сумасшедший дом какой-то...


----------



## La murr (7 Июл 2016)

ssv написал(а):


> Сумасшедший дом какой-то...


Бывает и такое...


----------



## Ирина IZ (6 Дек 2022)

@GoodDay, 



GoodDay написал(а):


> Я хоть и не врач, но и так понятно что с таким шутить нельзя. Проверяйтесь в хорошей клинике, а то в наше время любят людям голову задурить. Может у вас сидячий или мало подвижный образ жизни? Это тоже влияет сильно. Больше двигайтесь и лучше питайтесь. Я бы исключил алкоголь из рациона.


Полностью поддерживаю, поскольку с любыми проблемами в спине, позвоночнике особенно нужна регулярная лечебная физкультура. А если сидячая работа, то она нужна вообще всем. Вопрос только в том, что не все могут заставить себя это делать или куда-то ходить. А после получаем еще большие проблемы. Как говорится, движение - это жизнь!


----------

